# Distilled white vinegar in Spain?



## Guest

Silly question, but in order to clean Mom has been suggesting I try to find distilled white vinegar to avoid commercial chemical products. Does anyone know if/where distilled white vinegar is available in Spain?


----------



## xabiaxica

halydia said:


> Silly question, but in order to clean Mom has been suggesting I try to find distilled white vinegar to avoid commercial chemical products. Does anyone know if/where distilled white vinegar is available in Spain?


I've never found it except in 'English' shops

I have used cider vinegar for cleaning instead - really any vinegar will do (except maybe red coloured wine or sherry vinegar) - but I find that cider has the least unpleasant smell


----------



## Guest

I assume the name in Spanish is "vinagre de sidra"? 

I should've looked at Corte Ingles in Bilbao yesterday. I came home with peanut butter, rice noodles, and teriyaki sauce - oh boy oh boy!


----------



## xabiaxica

halydia said:


> I assume the name in Spanish is "vinagre de sidra"?
> 
> I should've looked at Corte Ingles in Bilbao yesterday. I came home with peanut butter, rice noodles, and teriyaki sauce - oh boy oh boy!


yes - I bet thay have it!!


some _vinagre de sidra_ is almost clear in colour, too

chinese food tonight?


----------



## Alcalaina

You should be able to find _vinagre blanco_ - they are singing its praises here:
Muchos usos del Vinagre Blanco | Ecoblog


----------



## zilly

I always use it--I get it in Mercadona-with cleaning products- 60c a litre! Cleans most things--fab. stuff!


----------



## stevelin

Yes its in with the cleaning stuff


----------



## Guest

Alcalaina said:


> You should be able to find _vinagre blanco_ - they are singing its praises here:
> Muchos usos del Vinagre Blanco | Ecoblog


Problem is, that's a Mexican blog.


----------



## Guest

zilly said:


> I always use it--I get it in Mercadona-with cleaning products- 60c a litre! Cleans most things--fab. stuff!


Great! Mercadonna just bought a lot in my town. Can't wait until they open! 


I'll check the cleaning aisle today at the supermarket. Thanks folks!


----------



## zilly

I also put some in a spray bottle for mirrors and windows and cleaning the glass door of the woodburner--cuts through soot a treat.


----------



## Guest

zilly said:


> I also put some in a spray bottle for mirrors and windows and cleaning the glass door of the woodburner--cuts through soot a treat.


That brings up a question - would you use it to clean your oven? Mine is a gross mess and I don't want to use those brutal chemicals.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

zilly said:


> I also put some in a spray bottle for mirrors and windows and cleaning the glass door of the woodburner--cuts through soot a treat.


Now that's interesting, believe it or not!


----------



## zilly

I don't think it would clean an oven- think you may need nasty chemicals for that!


----------



## Alcalaina

Vinegar is a chemical - its formula is CH3CO2H (aka acetic acid). What makes one chemical nasty and another chemical nice?

(Sorry, one of my new year resolutions is to be less pedantic, just four days left.)


----------



## baldilocks

Ordinary wine vinegar which is very cheap will do the job for most cleaning purposes but you may need to use some ammonia (not together though) for some cleaning such as cooker hoods, etc.


----------



## Guest

Alcalaina said:


> Vinegar is a chemical - its formula is CH3CO2H (aka acetic acid). What makes one chemical nasty and another chemical nice?
> 
> (Sorry, one of my new year resolutions is to be less pedantic, just four days left.)


Oh for goodness sakes. I live in a 47 square meter apartment and the kitchen is poorly ventilated. I should have been clearer, specifying that I'm not keen on the oven cleaner fumes.


----------



## zilly

I use a worktop halogen oven now to avoid my big electric oven.Fine for two of us--but different if you are cooking for lots of people. I love my halogen oven........ cheap to run-versatile, and easy to clean...


----------



## xabiaxica

zilly said:


> I always use it--I get it in Mercadona-with cleaning products- 60c a litre! Cleans most things--fab. stuff!


that explains it!!! - I've never looked for it with the cleaning stuff!!


----------



## gus-lopez

Alcalaina said:


> Vinegar is a chemical - its formula is CH3CO2H (aka acetic acid). What makes one chemical nasty and another chemical nice?
> 
> (Sorry, one of my new year resolutions is to be less pedantic, just four days left.)


That's because to make vinegar it is diluted. Concentrated acetic acid is corrosive & attacks the skin.
Years ago many fish & chip shops bought it neat & made their own vinegar. I doubt that it would be allowed now.


----------



## baldilocks

gus-lopez said:


> That's because to make vinegar it is diluted. Concentrated acetic acid is corrosive & attacks the skin.
> Years ago many fish & chip shops bought it neat & made their own vinegar. I doubt that it would be allowed now.


We always used "Distilled malt vinegar" (the white stuff) for pickling herring (rollmops and weemops) and for pickling onions in the restaurant. I can't stand the taste or smell of vinegar now!


----------



## Brangus

zilly said:


> Cleans most things--fab. stuff!


Being an acid, vinegar will etch natural stone, such as marble and travertine counters and floors, so that's one material it shouldn't be used on.

Last summer I noticed that my husband's feet looked AMAZING and asked what he'd done. He'd soaked them in apple-cider vinegar (cheap "vinagre de manzana" from Mercadona) every day for 30 minutes for two weeks. Poured a liter of the stuff into the bidet and didn't use pumice or anything, just toweled off. Huge difference!


----------



## marrymaid12

You know those clueless containers of clear vinegar hoarding all the space on the market rack? Better believe it, that is refined white vinegar and you ought to store it in your wash room. Refined white vinegar is made by taking care of oxygen to a vodka-like grain liquor, making microscopic organisms develop and acidic corrosive to shape. It's those acids that give vinegar its sharp taste. Vinegar can be produced using any liquor—wine, juice, brew—yet it's grain liquor that gives refined white vinegar its impartial profile. This vinegar tastes more confident than most, however it contains approximately 5 percent acidic corrosive (about a similar sum as different vinegars you use for cooking), making it totally safe to eat. Presently, don't mistake it for fundamental white vinegar, which is more grounded and has up to 25 percent acidic corrosive. That vinegar is sold solely for cleaning purposes and not a smart thought for you to ingest. Notwithstanding, past cooking, refined white vinegar can be utilized for huge numbers of a similar family unit errands. It may be a bit of startling that a similar fixing can be utilized to clean your shower head and liven up a grill sauce, yet it is modest to purchase, useful for nature and unimaginably adaptable. On the off chance that you need further persuading, here are 15 different ways to put that gallon-size container of vinegar to utilize, both in your cooking and around the house.


----------



## Catalunya22

I use it all the time myself for cleaning...it´s very good..
You can buy it in Mercadona It is called Vinagre de Limpieza...and it´s with all the other cleaning stuff.....Very cheap....around 70 cents a bottle i seem to recall.

I presume you can get it at other supermarkets too.

Another good tip for cleaning...it cleans ANYTHING.....the liquid that you put in washing machines. Try it on a greasy extractor fan in your kitchen...you´ll be amazed.


----------



## Catalunya22

The vinegar cleans anything....worktops, sinks, stainless steel saucepans, windows, showers, marks on a wall...the list is endless


----------



## 95995

Catalunya22 said:


> The vinegar cleans anything....worktops, sinks, stainless steel saucepans, windows, showers, marks on a wall...the list is endless


Just don't use it on natural stone or marble!


----------



## Isobella

Catalunya22 said:


> The vinegar cleans anything....worktops, sinks, stainless steel saucepans, windows, showers, marks on a wall...the list is endless


Scorch marks on irons.


----------



## Alcalaina

Come September when I start doing housework again I must remember all this.


----------



## Isobella

Removes excess polish built up on furniture, add a drop of wash up liquid.
Never mind Alcy, someone may resurrect the thread in 10 years.


----------

